# What breed?



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Are these Light Brahmas?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They look like it to me.


----------



## ItsieBitsieFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes. They have nice yellow feathered legs, pea comb. With age, some of that smutt (the black mixed in with the white on their backs) should grown out, and bring on a finer white color.


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

ItsieBitsieFarm said:


> Yes. They have nice yellow feathered legs, pea comb. With age, some of that smutt (the black mixed in with the white on their backs) should grown out, and bring on a finer white color.


This is the answer that clears it up. Mine are still young and have the "smutt" on them and the older ones have much more white on the body. Thanks for the answer.


----------

